# Rinehart 100 First Experience



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

One more...


----------



## eastendarchery (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow! Great shooting. Wanting to shoot the Kentucky event, but it's opening weekend of archery season....


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you sir. I am new to the sport, so that made it that much more fun for me. Personally, I would skip opening weekend and do the Rinehart since its a one shot deal, you can always hunt the following weekend. As long as your fellow hunters leave some game for ya! 

Don't let the scorecard fool you, the African/Exotic side's 12 spots were large because of the size of the animals.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

krwunlv said:


> Welp, I am hooked. I shot my first Rinehart 3D in Stauton Va a couple weekends ago (5/6-7) and now I am planning 2 more this year in NJ and NY. I loved the experience itself and the comradely of the shooters. I was fortunate to shoot with my girlfriend and 2 club members. In the end we all did really well. I ended up taking first on the African side (score card below) and 3rd on the N American side placing 3rd overall in the hunter class. Bow: Bowtech Carbon Knight, Sight: Axcel 5 Pin, Rest: QAD, Stabilizers: Homemade 10" and 8", Arrows: Victory (Dicks sporting goods). Pics for fun!
> 
> View attachment 6494013
> 
> View attachment 6494011


 Welcome to your new addiction. Ha ha. My first experience with a Reinhart was with my wife a couple years ago. We can relate to your comment about hanging with other folks that are just as into archery. 
Since that time we shoot almost every weekend and have stepped up to the ASA pro-am tour this year. We set aside and budgeted to pull off attending all of them this year. 
It has been an absolute blast, we can’t seem to get enough of it. 

Enjoy the ride!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

jonfinnell said:


> Welcome to your new addiction. Ha ha. My first experience with a Reinhart was with my wife a couple years ago. We can relate to your comment about hanging with other folks that are just as into archery.
> Since that time we shoot almost every weekend and have stepped up to the ASA pro-am tour this year. We set aside and budgeted to pull off attending all of them this year.
> It has been an absolute blast, we can’t seem to get enough of it.
> 
> ...


ASA Pro Am? Hummm, I am going to have to look that up and see what it is all about. The g/f never shot before last year, so this is a new fun experience for her too. She is really digging the idea of traveling with a purpose opposed to just sight seeing, so we will see what is available out there for these types of things. Can you please link me to the events you were talking about? I would be interested is checking one out and seeing what it is about. 

Thank you much, Sir!

Ken


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Asa pro. Coming up in London ky you mite wanna take a lil road trip....


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> (Dicks sporting goods).


Don't support Dicks, they are not a hunters friend and they are trying to help ban guns, low life company.


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

ar1220 said:


> Asa pro. Coming up in London ky you mite wanna take a lil road trip....


Yeah, I found the site and saw the schedule. It will be good to try next year. Since I am still new to the sport, I have a lot to learn yet. I just bought a new Realm X, as much as I like shooting the Knight, I believe I will like the Realm more so. The draw cycle is like that of my Fanatics and at 70lbs, the let down is more forgiving on my shoulder which has been broken and injured several times over. :0\


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm having a R100 at my range on June 9/10.


----------



## Hobbs34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats a Huge T-Rex!


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

sagecreek said:


> I'm having a R100 at my range on June 9/10.


I wanted to do that one. I will be in Charlotte that weekend, but executing an office move for my firm. If I may offer a suggestion, on the score sheet or someplace obvious, call out where the bathrooms are and water stations. That's a huge help! Hopefully I can catch that one next year.


----------



## kevin.elijah22 (Apr 12, 2018)

Seeing how u liked the R100 you might want to go to the Total Archery Challenge if there is one near you. I have shoot them both for the first time this year an the TAC was way more fun to me then the r100. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Not there yet, still new to the sport and getting in shape. Once that's accomplished, I do want to try that out


kevin.elijah22 said:


> Seeing how u liked the R100 you might want to go to the Total Archery Challenge if there is one near you. I have shoot them both for the first time this year an the TAC was way more fun to me then the r100.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmukav (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like fun! Went to the TAC event in Seven Spring with my daughter. We had a great time! The Reinhart event looks interesting also.


----------



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

My son and I went to our first R100 this past wkend in Mt Airy NC. It was an absolute blast! We will definitely be back next year. For anyone wanting to try 3d, I highly recommend it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

MaJa77 said:


> My son and I went to our first R100 this past wkend in Mt Airy NC. It was an absolute blast! We will definitely be back next year. For anyone wanting to try 3d, I highly recommend it.


Thanks for coming to the shoot.


----------

